# best display snake for rain forest setup??



## ellawoodmansey (7 mo ago)

hi i have set up a rain forest style tank and i am thinking about getting a display snake or a grupe of small snakes for it. the tank is approximately 100 by 45 by 45 cm. i thought garter snakes but would they do well with the moist setup???


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Although garters like water and will climb, it doesn’t sound like a rainforest style setup would suit their needs. My concern with be RI. 
A photo and listing how the viv is setup including substrate, ventilation and equipment would help with suggestions, though I wonder if this may be a tricky way to select a prospective resident.

I would love to keep Amazon tree boas, but I would guess that setup would be a little bit too small.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

ellawoodmansey said:


> hi i have set up a rain forest style tank and i am thinking about getting a display snake or a grupe of small snakes for it. the tank is approximately 100 by 45 by 45 cm. i thought garter snakes but would they do well with the moist setup???


Rather than try and find a snake to suit the habitat you have or are planning on setting up, it's better to adapt the habitat to suit the snakes requirements.... Garters, which whilst having a wide range don't come from a tropical rainforest environment. The closest you'll get is for those that are typically found in Florida's sub tropical environment.... 

Research the species you want to keep then provide the correct sized enclosure and set it up accordingly.


----------



## loxocemus (Sep 2, 2006)

a rhino ratsnake, they make a stunning display, their care *ONCE STARTED* is fairly simple.

rgds
ed


----------



## ellawoodmansey (7 mo ago)

Swindinian said:


> Although garters like water and will climb, it doesn’t sound like a rainforest style setup would suit their needs. My concern with be RI.
> A photo and listing how the viv is setup including substrate, ventilation and equipment would help with suggestions, though I wonder if this may be a tricky way to select a prospective resident.
> 
> I would love to keep Amazon tree boas, but I would guess that setup would be a little bit too small.


the setup is very humid so i might try and dehumidify it a bit - do you think that if i add some more ventilation i could keep a snake that needs a less humid environment??


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

ellawoodmansey said:


> the setup is very humid so i might try and dehumidify it a bit - do you think that if i add some more ventilation i could keep a snake that needs a less humid environment??


The heat source and extent of ventilation will interplay with how the substrate dries out.

A photo and listing how the viv is setup including substrate, ventilation and equipment would help with suggestions.


----------



## ellawoodmansey (7 mo ago)

Swindinian said:


> The heat source and extent of ventilation will interplay with how the substrate dries out.
> 
> A photo and listing how the viv is setup including substrate, ventilation and equipment would help with suggestions.


the vivarium has a hollow log on one side and a cave made of a couple of pieces of cork bark on the other it has a large water bowl in the middle with two interlocking branches above it for a snake to hang off of. the substrate is coco brick and there is moss growing on the wood, there is a climbing plant extending over the whole tank. there is a light positioned over a flat rock to act as a basking spot. and there are to holes in the back for ventilation and for the plugs to come through


----------



## ellawoodmansey (7 mo ago)

ellawoodmansey said:


> the vivarium has a hollow log on one side and a cave made of a couple of pieces of cork bark on the other it has a large water bowl in the middle with two interlocking branches above it for a snake to hang off of. the substrate is coco brick and there is moss growing on the wood, there is a climbing plant extending over the whole tank. there is a light positioned over a flat rock to act as a basking spot. and there are to holes in the back for ventilation and for the plugs to come through


also the tank is wooden


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

maybe post up some pictures.??

If its a wooden enclosure then it's not really suited to a tropical rain forest levels of humidity. What steps have you taken to seal the wood to prevent it from absorbing moisture and then expanding and finally rotting under these conditions ?


----------

